# The Grossest Thing...



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I was hanging out with Elvis and didn't notice he pooped on my shoulder; he ended up with a little poop on his foot. I got some toilet paper and tried to get it off and while I was doing that, he noticed it and decided he was going to take care of business himself. He gingerly grabbed the tiny chunk and pulled it off and shook his head sending the poo particle flying.......INTO MY MOUTH.

Talk about an unfortunate turn of events! Luckily it didn't make it all the way in, so I mouth washed for a while and all was good.

Anyone else have any gross/funny stories to share? hehe :blush:


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is so funny and gross, I don’t have a story to beat that I am glad to say


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahaha that is pretty gross.

I don't have anything tha gross. Only like the odd un-noticed poos that land on a leg or something and its dry before you notice it.

Or , once I had dude on the bed early in the morning. And I went to tie my hair up when I got out of bed and felt something gooey in my hair. I grabbed it...yep it was POO ! Yucky Dude poo...lol. Had to have ANOTHER shower and wash my hair.


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gibby pooped on my head,and I didn't know it. Some rich snotty people came over, and saw it on my hair. My mom and I died laughing afterwards 
Rick


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh, I get pooped on constantly. In my hair, too. I just get a wet washcloth and get it off. It's only a little bird poo! LOL


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I got pooped on in my mouth the other day in the shower. Marty flies between the window sill and the shower and I was washing my hair with my head back (eyes closed) and heard him flap past, plus a burning sensation in my mouth...maybe it was just shampoo....ewwww.

Of course the standard "I had no idea he had pooped on me and...." stories.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I am such a germaphobic...lol so poop of any size in my hair is like arghhhhh for me...hahahaha. Even on my clothes or arms or legs.

And considering my hair is long enough to sit on when I sit down I freak whenever anyone or anything mess with it...LOL. I am so attached to my hair , its a un-healthy relationship...bahahahahha!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I was pretending to eat a mealworm recently to show my 3 how good they are and I dropped one in my mouth. Luckily I didn't bite down.  I've also woken up on several occassions with a birds foot on my mouth while they have waited impatiently for me to wake up.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

In some places people really do eat mealworms...LOL. Go for it !


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

dude said:


> In some places people really do eat mealworms...LOL. Go for it !


Well they can't be too bad... the tiels love them! I think I'll give it a miss though. 

Oh... and I thought later I have had a worse incident. When I was relatively new to cockatiels Bell "made out" with the back of my hand. I had no idea what he was doing until it was too late.  He didn't even buy me flowers afterwards.


----------



## ferretowner96 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is crackin me up  I don't mind poop on my shoulder, cause I can see that easily, but I had no idea he pooped in my hair.  Oops....
Rick


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

cassie said:


> well they can't be too bad... The tiels love them! I think i'll give it a miss though.
> 
> oh... And i thought later i have had a worse incident. When i was relatively new to cockatiels bell "made out" with the back of my hand. I had no idea what he was doing until it was too late.  He didn't even buy me flowers afterwards.


aaaaaahahahahahahaha!!!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

hahah oh dear! good stories! I hope I never get poop in my mouth again! haha


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I think one good thing about bird poo, is that it doesn't stink. If it even remotely smelt like dog poo, then I would be cleaning up poo and spew. YUK!!!


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

These are hilarious! Hopefully, I won't have any stories to add of my own any time soon.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

hehe Yes, it is fortunate that they don't have stinky poops. The part I hate is when they've just had a big drink and the poop is a little watery. I've had a couple times where Elvis has pooped on my shoulder and it's run down my back... EEEEEEW! so yucky. 

They are just way too cute for it to be a big deal, though.


----------

